# Cable winch vs Strap?



## nlester (Jun 12, 2012)

I did not even know they made a cable winch for a trailer. Since every winch I have seen uses a strap, I assume that the strap is best. 

Pros and Cons of strap vs cable for a boat winch?


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 12, 2012)

My old winch had a rope which would be the same design as a cable. I didn't like it, the rope would pull down inside itself. I replaced it with a strap winch and am much happier. 

BTW if you strap is getting bad you can replace just the strap.


----------



## overboard (Jun 12, 2012)

cable is OK, but when some of the strands start breaking and you need to handle it, you'll soon know why people put straps on. also they seem to get really loose on the winch when there's no pressure on.
I've used both, and prefer the strap.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 12, 2012)

My other trailer that I sold this spring had a cable winch. The cable was plastic coated so there were no issues/problems handling the cable. As far as Pro's, I'd say that you don't have to worry about the cable rotting like the strap so you end up replacing it far less often. The strap doesn't pull down inside it's self and get hung up when putting a lot of pressure on the winch. Strap is more limber/flexible and easier to work with. I'm not sure I consider it a pro because I've never run in to the need for that much, but you can get more linear feet of cable on a winch than you can with strap. Having had and used both, I'd say I like strap better.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I prefer a strap. Cables fray and get nasty little pieces sticking out, to tear into your hand. Cables tend to bind on themselves and jam on the winch spool. Cables also tend to take a 'set' and they are not flexible.

The only drawback to the strap is its breaking strength is quite a bit less than a cable, and you have to frequently inspect the stitching on the end where it goes through the hook and doubles back on itself, as well as watching for signs of fraying where it contacts the bow roller.


----------



## nlester (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks - I will stick with a strap. I was wondering why they even made a cable winch. 

I was concerned about strength. I bent the base of my winch and I thought my strap was going to snap when I was trying to get the bow of my boat up on the trailer enough to pull the drain plug when my boat was half full of water from a storm that came up really fast. 

From now on I will keep something around for bailing water. I did not think it would be necessary with a 10' jon boat but I did not expect to be out with waves coming over the transom, even when the boat was on the ramp.

Still, I had a good day on the water until then.

If I had not be doing catch and release, I could have used my ice chest for bailing.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cables do serve a purpose, but they are best used on larger boats, like 24+ feet in length. Most trailers I see for boats under 24 feet, use straps on their winches.

The strap is surprisingly strong, provided it doesn;t have any fraying, etc. I've winched a 19 foot center console Sea Hunt (about a 3000 lb boat) onto the trailer with one, it was so tight you could play a tune on it, but it never snapped.


----------

